# Green Tree Snake with Blue belly?



## the_tsar (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey all.

Just a curiosity I have just realy noticed with my GTS.

It seems to have a blue belly (after the yellow neck part).
It isnt blue all over like the Blue Phase GTS, but it definiately did have a blue tinge to its belly.

I have been looking at the net for pics of blue bellied GTS, but no luck, they all seem to have the yellow as their bellies.
So Im wondeing (while at work) if I was tricked by light, although it definatelly looked light blue on the belly last night.
(it shed about 8 days ago, and the blue has turned up just in the last couple of days) I may never have really noticed the blue before, but that seems irregular.

It is about 1 year old (little less) if that makes a difference (about 60 - 70 cms long.)

It could be a juvenile color thing, but I dont know.
SO anyone with an idea, Im all ears to know if the GTS has both blue and yellow bellies.
(Again it definately isnt the blue phase, as its head is all yellow.)
I will get pics tonight, if people are curious enough.


----------



## cris (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes they can have either all yellow, part yellow or no yellow underneath. Their colours generally get better as they grow too.


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

They come in just about all shades and combos of colour.
Do you know the region its from?

Here is a yellow and black east coast example.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 12, 2008)

Green GTS almost always have blue flecks on the sides at the bottom.


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 12, 2008)

from the pics i have see, they seem to have blue skin between the scales, this shows up when they inflate their necks


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 12, 2008)

Australis said:


> They come in just about all shades and combos of colour.
> Do you know the region its from?
> 
> Here is a yellow and black east coast example.


Thats nice!!

Damb, there seems to be all sorts. 
Is the above pic really a GTS? because, damb!

Mine is from near the ipswich area. West of Brisbane.

Also The blue flecks are apparent in the sides etc, but this blue on my snake was a light blue and the whole underbelly was blue shaded, not the flecking.

Thanks for the head up about the colors variations too, cris n australis, didnt realise there were so many varieties on color.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

The Tsar,

Yes its really a Green/Common Tree Snake (_Dendrelaphis punctulata_).

In the same area i see several different coloured ones.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 12, 2008)

like most snake species you get a colour variation regardless of geographical location


----------



## bredli_lover (Mar 12, 2008)

pics??


----------



## cris (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow thats an awesome tree snake Australis 

The Tsar, here is an old thread that shows some of the variation you can get. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/pics-of-common-tree-snakes-please-50363


----------



## Australis (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah cris neat critter for sure, anyone "got any blacker"


----------



## jay76 (Mar 12, 2008)

very nice looking snake australis


----------



## indicus (Mar 13, 2008)

Australis said:


> Yeah cris neat critter for sure, anyone "got any blacker"



A blue belly; Black 

Tsar; GTS's can come in just about any colour combination you can imagine; blues, greens, yellows....blue with green yellow stomach etc. A variable species for sure..


----------



## Australis (Mar 13, 2008)

indicus said:


> A blue belly; Black .



I fold 
Thats one bloody beautiful snake.
That names almost too good, i can hear the cow-cockeys
screaming it already.. another arboreal QLD _Pseudechis_ sp!


----------



## jay76 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice indicus.


----------



## indicus (Mar 13, 2008)

Australis said:


> I fold
> Thats one bloody beautiful snake.
> That names almost too good, i can hear the cow-cockeys
> screaming it already.. another arboreal QLD _Pseudechis_ sp!



:lol: 

They sure are a beautiful species mate


----------



## jay76 (Mar 13, 2008)

They make my little fella look like crap


----------



## cris (Mar 13, 2008)

Australis said:


> I fold
> Thats one bloody beautiful snake.
> That names almost too good, i can hear the cow-cockeys
> screaming it already.. another arboreal QLD _Pseudechis_ sp!



I hear that yellow belly blacks are venomous better watch out for them :lol: but blue belly black farting snakes are the worst type out :lol:

To be honest I cant see how anyone thinks they arnt the most awesome snakes we can keep...


----------



## cris (Mar 13, 2008)

jay76 said:


> They make my little fella look like crap



No probs ill have it, is it a female? :lol:


----------



## jay76 (Mar 13, 2008)

cris said:


> No probs ill have it, is it a female? :lol:



Dont know yet mate. I am getting it sexed when I do the other carpet hachies i a week or so. It is about 40-50 cm long


----------



## indicus (Mar 13, 2008)

jay76 said:


> They make my little fella look like crap



Give it time Jay....you may very well be surprised


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 13, 2008)

indicus said:


> A blue belly; Black
> 
> Tsar; GTS's can come in just about any colour combination you can imagine; blues, greens, yellows....blue with green yellow stomach etc. A variable species for sure..


 

SNAP!

I think this Blue snake is the best GTS I have seen ( a tie with other blue phase snakes)

I Will get belly shots (of the ight blue tonight....promise)


----------



## krusty (Mar 13, 2008)

they are all very nice,just wish i could get my hands on some blue ones.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone keep the "topend" gold and silver coloured ones?


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 13, 2008)

jay76 said:


> They make my little fella look like crap


I disagree, I love his colouring =)


----------

